# suggest me a PSU



## Neon32 (Jan 28, 2013)

suggest me a PSU.
which can support the graphics card also *my graphics card requires 300watts power with 12V rating of 26A*

i have these specs :


Spoiler



Operating System
	Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 32-bit SP1
CPU
	Intel Core 2 Duo E7500 @ 2.93GHz	37 °C
	Wolfdale 45nm Technology
RAM
	2.00 GB Single-Channel DDR2 @ 399MHz (5-5-5-18)
Motherboard
	Intel Corporation DG41RQ (LGA775)	
Graphics
	SyncMaster (1600x900@60Hz)
	1024MB GeForce 9400 GT (XFX Pine Group)	
Hard Drives
	466GB Seagate ST3500418AS ATA Device (SATA)
Optical Drives
	HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH22NS50 ATA Device
	DTSOFT Virtual CdRom Device
Audio
	Realtek High Definition Audio
*smps-iball LPE 223400 230VAC 50/60Hz*


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 28, 2013)

Post your full config. Corsair cx500v2 @Rs.3500 will probably fit you.

Post your full config. Corsair cx500v2 @Rs.3500 will probably fit you.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 28, 2013)

Remember that PSU and cabinet are the ones you can retain for long time compared to other components in your PC. So if you are planning to upgrade your pc, purchase a good consair PSU now and you wont regret it.

And if u are a regular gamer, I dont think you will keep that GC for long as its an extinct one already.  so scope for upgrade is on the cards. Same goes with other components too.

I would say go nothing less than Corsair Tx 650v2


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 28, 2013)

CX430V2 is more than enough for your config, or get 500VX2 for little more headroom.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 29, 2013)

Before suggesting any specific PSU, I would like to know your max budget for PSU.


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 29, 2013)

And are you planning to upgrade in the near future?


----------



## Neon32 (Jan 29, 2013)

my max budget below 5000.
not going to upgrade my Pc in the near future.

guys the ones you all have suggested do they have (+12V rating 26 A) ?


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 29, 2013)

Neon32 said:


> my max budget below 5000.
> not going to upgrade my Pc in the near future.
> 
> guys the ones you all have suggested do they have (+12V rating 26 A) ?



Get Corsair GS600 @4.6K
Best choice at your budget. 
Totally future-proof for mid-end upgrades.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 29, 2013)

^ No Point in getting a GS600 when he said he wont be upgrading.. a cx430v2 is fine


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 29, 2013)

Suggested because he have good budget. 
Again, getting a good PSU is not bad as components like PSU & Chassis is considered to be a long term investment. They usually lasts for 2-3 builds.


----------

